# Hyperactive Pup from food?



## rolo&me (Jul 31, 2010)

My male springer pup is just over 5 months old. He was fed Beta puppy when we got him and we almost immediately changed him onto fish4dogs which we had out dogue on. He has thrived on it, gaining the right amount of weight, shiny coat, however we have noticed recently he has become a bit of a mad one.

He gets plently of exercise, sometimes I think maybe a little too much but even when he's worn out all of a sudden he'll get up and just dart round, from room to room, run in circles, and occasionally nip if your near him when he's having on of these episodes. He's regularly wormed so can't be that.

Now I know springer's are renowned for their craziness and energy but I'm not sure if it could possibly be the food? We're just about to order another sack and are wondering if its worth considering another brand, have thought about skinners but i dont just want to change his food if its just a stage or in fact just his personality? We've never had a springer before, only large breeds which were not half as crazy as this little chap!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Do they seem happy episodes? 
I can't imagine that it would be the food after all this time, more likely he's getting fit and mature and happy 
How much training and exercise are you doing?
Harnessing that energy is important at this age, maybe more training sessions


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

I probably wouldnt change his food. Fish4Dogs is v popular here and is a very good food which your pup is obviously doing v well on.
Having a quick scout around other popular brand puppy foods, the protein in fish4dogs is about the same.
I would be more inclined to consider putting him on the adult and see how he goes if you feel food is the cause.
Probably the best thing would be to email/ring Fish4Dogs and see what they would advise.
May be put a thread on the behavioural section here to get some help with his nipping and see if you can sort his behaviour without changing food. He is at the age where he could be feeling his feet a bit.
They certainly keep us on our toes and just when you think you have it all under control ...............................


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I switched my two to fish4dogs and they became hyper within days. But as above, fish4dogs is a great food so I think if it were it the food, it would have become apparent much sooner. In all the times I've seen fish4dogs mentioned I've only seen one or two others mention it making their dogs hyper, so I'm pretty sure it will be a case of the food just not suiting those dogs, since some foods just don't suit.

If he's doing well I'd not change. The hyperactivity would have become apparent sooner.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

My male Springer was exactly the same at about 4 mths old he was on JWB pouches\dry and he used to exactly what u describe...we called it the wall of death completely bonkers all round the room over settes and then just stop and go to sleep

The worst epsidoes were just after eating so changed him onto orijen and withing days it stopped...in fact hes more like a lazy House Spaniel....

although recently the little sod after i bought a new £70 13.5kg bag or Orijen regional red he had mixed with natures harvest stopped eating the Kibble

so he has the RR as traininhg treats and purely eats wet

So it may be the food causing these manic epsiodes


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Archie my Springer was like that at 4 months I just think it is the puppy getting stronger and more confident.

I must admit he still has these little manic sessions now and he is 4!:lol:

Val xx


----------



## rolo&me (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, think I'll keep him on F4D's for now, and see how he continues to gets on.

Maybe it is just his age he is completely bonkers at times, and has just split one of his teeth trying to chew/climb a massive oak tree in the park, chasing a squirrel, so maybe teething could be to blame too?

Puppies eh!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Is he working breeding?
He looks gorgeous


----------



## rolo&me (Jul 31, 2010)

He is a working breed yes, always on the go and full to the brim of mischief! 

trying to inspect his upper right canine now, as he's somehow split it, guess thats a trip to the vets tomorrow for us then!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`m afraid working Springers *are* manic. And as far as I know it doesn`t get better. I suggest you start training him for work of some sort - otherwise he`ll find his own amusement.


----------



## rolo&me (Jul 31, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`m afraid working Springers *are* manic. And as far as I know it doesn`t get better. I suggest you start training him for work of some sort - otherwise he`ll find his own amusement.


We are, we are mastering hide and seek using different items of different scents and have just bought a training dummy to slowly start trying to train him in the field, we didn't get him to work/hunt but obviously understand that being the breed he is thats what he wants to do. He just never seems to tire.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Springers can be hyper to be sure but i found i got to a point with my husky mal cross she went the same all of a sudden. She had gone from puppy to junior food and been on that no probs. She still had a mth to 6wks before changing to adult according to manufactures information. When she started going nuts i moved her to adult and it did help. I think when their going through the rapid growth stages they need it and it gets used up in growth. As growth slows not so much is needed and results in hyper activity or certainly doesnt help. Is there a junior stage you could move up to?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

rolo&me said:


> We are, we are mastering hide and seek using different items of different scents and have just bought a training dummy to slowly start trying to train him in the field, we didn't get him to work/hunt but obviously understand that being the breed he is thats what he wants to do. He just never seems to tire.


Good book 
The Learning Chain by Joe Irvine


----------



## Catherine74 (Jun 14, 2010)

My 6month old Cocker spaniel is a bit bonkers too although it is getting better. I'm currently trying to find food for his skin allergies. Been on skinners duck and rice for 3 days and will aim to finish the 15lg bag and take it from there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`m afraid working Springers *are* manic. And as far as I know it doesn`t get better. I suggest you start training him for work of some sort - otherwise he`ll find his own amusement.


Agreed.

I've known lots of Springers, and some are utterly insane.

He will need a hell of a lot of exercise - and then some! What's considered a lot of exercise to you, will almost certainly be nowhere near enough for him.

The exercise of puppies has been discussed here recently, and the jury's still out over whether or not it's a good or bad thing. Personally, we've never stuck to any rules, and have never had any problems (one of our current lads being an exception to this), but when he's a little older, get him used to running along with you on your bike, and he can run for miles.

Mental stimulation is very important, too, as Springers are bred to be working dogs and need to be kept active in both mind and body - much like Collies.


----------

